# New Regional Rep in town!



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi all,

Its my pleasure to announce that as of today, we have a new Regional Rep for the Thames Valley area.

So without further a-do, its my pleasure to introduce Penny (aka - phodge) to the Repping scene! [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]

Im quite confident Penny will do a great job in her role 

Heres to Penny [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

All the best

Paul


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks for your kind welcome, Paul.

I hope to do a good job as a TTOC rep for the Thames Valley Region. I tend to organise my meets in Marlow, which is where Buckinghamshire, Berkshire and Oxfordshire meet, and all are welcome.

Here's to the future!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I see trouble ahead 

Nice one Penny

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

yay new rep


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Congrats Penny. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

How's your arm?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

My arm...?? :?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

phodge said:


> My arm...?? :?


yes. The one that's been twisted.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

BOUT BLOODY TIME!!! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

brittan said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > My arm...?? :?
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Well you might as well get recognition for all you do (and have done) for us locals - Well done Penny 

P.S. I know you will anyway but shout if you need any help


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Congrat Penny 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Congrats Penny
(run now while you still have the chance) :wink: :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks for all your good wishes, guys.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Congrats Penny
> (run now while you still have the chance) :wink: :lol:


glad to see you setting a good example... now where are those chains to tie 'er down


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jammyd said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats Penny
> ...


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Wahey!! Sounds like I've joined the right type of club!!

[smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

phodge said:


> Wahey!! Sounds like I've joined the right type of club!!
> 
> [smiley=whip.gif]


well next time I am down your way for work I can show you... hold on I am just up the road in Oxford


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

If you're only in Oxford, why haven't I seen you at my meets...??

:wink:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

phodge said:


> If you're only in Oxford, why haven't I seen you at my meets...??
> 
> :wink:


Cause I live in the proper end of the country, I am only here for work... I was even in the lovely town of High Wycombe last week


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Are there 2 High Wycombes then...??

:wink:


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Well done Penny. How will you survive being upfront and not your usual tail end Charlie!!!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Welcome to a poison chalice Penny somebody up there mustn't like you :wink: Good luck, I am sure you will excel in your new position.


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice 1 Penny.

Perhaps we could alternate the meets as Marlow is quite a way from Sunny Milton Keynes. It would be good to work with Rep Leon for Northampton for us to all have one meet and alternate.

I'm struggling as the Northampton one is great as is the Marlow one but Northampton is easier to get to.

Dunno what everyone else thinks though... [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Congrats Penny

Nice to see your hard work recognised.

Shame you missed the last one Mitesh, it was even better and obviously the Police "raid" was quite entertaining.

Charlie


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I'm sure there's room for both meets Mitesh - and you don't have to choose, you're welcome at both! Maybe Leon and I could organise a big summer bash and get us all together?

Anyway, here's my first meet as rep! 

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=159188

As always, you're all welcome. Come and help me celebrate! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

phodge said:


> Come and help me celebrate! [smiley=cheers.gif]


I shall celebrate up here Penny. Cheers to your repship, long may it last  :-*


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Congrats Penny, does this mean that you move to the front of the convoy now. :?:


----------

